

Why San Francisco Really is That Bad - jejune06
http://whysfreallyisthatbad.com/

======
kbenson
While an interesting read, I can't help but feel your postlude basically
negates most the rest of the article, leaving it as only that; and interesting
read.

Then again, I'm not subject to the same problems, being an hour north of SF
and happily in a relationship (with kids!), so I'm probably not the target,
and may not get the same things out of it.

------
warrenmar
Bars are a horrible place to pick up women/men. Better off doing something you
like and meeting people while you're enjoying yourself.

